
On Design Thinking - bootload
http://www.aquinox.net/blog/2007/08/strategy_in_design.html
======
bootload
_"... Prototyping is simultaneously an evaluative process -- it generates
feedback and enables you to make midflight corrections -- and a storytelling
process. It's a way of visually and viscerally describing your strategy ..."_

Heard this message before. Prototypes allow a "premortem" of a future product.

